# Code Collections



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Just curious: Anyone know of the whereabouts of a complete set of original NEC codebooks?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

google books (if ya dont know google keeps all books that have lost copyrights because of age) should have most if not all of the out of print ones - its a pain in the ass to search through the other stuff , but it is free -


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 25, 2008)

The first was the National Electrical Code of 1897 published by the National Board of Fire Underwriters.

I can't find that NEC anywhere, but I did find this 1901 book on lighting/wiring.

Electric Lighting: A Practical Exposition of the Art, for the Use of Engineers, Students, and Others Interested in the Installation Or Operation of Electrical Plants
By Francis Bacon Crocker
Published by Van Nostrand, 1901

Above is a free to read on-line book...
Neat pictures toward back of book)
http://books.google.com/books?id=9rNIAAAAMAAJ

NEC history...
http://www.nfpa.org/itemDetail.asp?categoryID=500&itemID=18020&URL=About Us/Overview/History

I have an old book (1926) on electrical wiring and wiring alarm 
systems. This book has wiring instructions for the old "Knob and Tube" wiring.

Very interesting to read this stuff. The alarm wiring is near the 
back of the book and in the "Interior Wiring" section.

This book is "one volume of a set" and the specific book is called: 
"International Library of Technology" - "Distribution of Electrical Energy". 
Published by International Textbook Co.

Many copies of this old book can be found for sale at the following book 
search site (Searches many different stores world wide)...
http://used.addall.com

For title enter: international library of technology
For keyword enter: distribution
Then click on Find the Book
The copy I have is dated 1926. I don't know if copies published at different times also have the alarm wiring section or not.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Joe Tedesco


----------

